# Boob Jobs and Marriage!



## Smartnstuff

So I am 32 years old and well I AM GETTING BOOBS!

I have wanted them since I was 20 and now I think that I am finally ready to do this... So I think this is causing insecurity in the husband. He is saying that ppl are telling him that most women who get boobs end up in divorce.. I think that this is BS dont you guys? I mean honestly if the marriage is in a bad path to begin with then this happens and the women starts feeling better about herself ya.. But its the same with weight loss and so forth. I don't see how boobs are the demise of a marriage. Unless the women is letting them all hang out right! I just wanted to know if any of you had this done and some advise on how to make him know I am here.


----------



## Wolf1974

Yeah I don't get that either. Should you get larger breasts you are sure to get more male attention. So if you shrug it off and go home no big deal. If you take the attention and cheat then that's not a boob issue that's a you issue. Does your husband have some reason to not trust you?


----------



## Thound

I have seen several divorces after the boob job. It seems the husband pays for them so some other man can play with them. But to say all marriages are destroyed by boob jobs is silly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy

A couple of Google hits:



> According to a study commissioned by Grazia magazine, 40% of the women breakup with their boyfriend/husband after their surgeries.


Divorce after plastic surgery

And:



> All of these studies revealed that women with breast implants were two to three times more likely to commit suicide [source: Annals of Plastic Surgery]. Besides the higher suicide risk, researchers found that women with breast implants more often had problems with alcohol and drugs and were more likely to be divorced, all of which are risk factors for suicide


HowStuffWorks "Breast Implant Study Conclusions"

And:



> enhancement was not to improve the marriage but to improve that person's physical appearance and social life post divorce.


Plastic Surgery: Does it lead to divorce, or is it done in preparation for being divorced - Avvo.com


Of course, you must remember that statistics say NOTHING about what _you_ would do or what your intentions are! Sometimes a boob job is just a boob job.


----------



## Mortie

Smart, trying not to rain on your parade, I personally know two women who bought boobs while they were married are now sadly divorced. In both of these cases, the store boughts helped to find the future ex husband.


----------



## Pufferfish

I don't think it's the actual boob job itself. It's how you think those new boobs make you feel better. If you think they will make you feel better by making you more attractive to men and getting you more attention /validation from other men, then your husband might have a reason to be concerned.


----------



## Wolf1974

Yes but this is just another symptom of a cheater in my opinion. My case my x wife got a hair cut and new clothes just before and during her affair. She didn't need a boob job already well endowed. So if a woman wants a boob job and then cheats I would say that was on her mind long before she gets the surgery. Comes back to are they a good person or not.

So that's why I asked the OP is their a reason her husband already didn't trust her. If she is already flirting with other guys this will get worse not better after surgery

Just my opinion


----------



## Thunder7

If I may, my wife had a boob job about 6 years ago. Nothing 'expansive'. Just putting things back in place after three kids. She's a natural C cup and had no desire to go bigger. They are spectacular and our marriage thrives to this day. Not sure there's a connection, but just throwing out the non-doomsayer perspective.


----------



## Jung_admirer

Would you still get the breast implants if no one other than yourself saw them? (i.e. are they truly for you?)

If you are doing this for the attention, this connotes contingent self-esteem (or a body image issue). Your money would be better spent in IC to determine the source of the externalization of your self-esteem.


----------



## happi_g_more2

what dont you take the 10 grand and spend a week on holiday with your hubby. Unless there is a medical reason for it (ie mastectomy) fake t1ts say 1 thing and 1 thing only "hey, look at my t1ts"


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Boob jobs are the first stepping stone to cheating. My prediction: you'll be divorced within 2 years. But look at the bright side, you'll have gotten a new rack out of the deal!


----------



## Tobyboy

happi_g_more2 said:


> what dont you take the 10 grand and spend a week on holiday with your hubby. Unless there is a medical reason for it (ie mastectomy) fake t1ts say 1 thing and 1 thing only "hey, look at my t1ts"


...or they can compromise. She gets her boobs done, he gets a penile implant. Win Win!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TRy

Smartnstuff said:


> So I am 32 years old and well I AM GETTING BOOBS!
> 
> I have wanted them since I was 20 and now I think that I am finally ready to do this... So I think this is causing insecurity in the husband. He is saying that ppl are telling him that most women who get boobs end up in divorce.


 When you were young and 20, it was normal for you and your friends to be looking for male attention. Now that you are older and married, it is normal for your husband to wonder why you want such male attention. I guess the big question is, since your husband is not asking you to get the boob job, why are you getting them for the approval of other men? BTW, as others have posted, statistics support your husband's assertion about boob jobs being an indication that you may be leaving the marriage soon.


----------



## OnTheRocks

Mortie said:


> Smart, trying not to rain on your parade, I personally know two women who bought boobs while they were married are now sadly divorced. In both of these cases, the store boughts helped to find the future ex husband.


Me too. I've known at least two in my past as well that were divorced within a year of the boob job. That being said, I think the boobs were part of an exit strategy after they had already lost attraction to their H. 

I will also say that of the 10ish women I know that have boob jobs, regardless of when they got them, only one has managed to stay married.

I love big breasts, fake or not, but they definitely tend to increase a woman's susceptibility to skanky behavior. Male perspective. Maybe I'm biased because my cheater ex had pretty big implants. At least it was some schlep before me that paid for em. 

Be careful who you choose for your doctor, and there are no guarantees on the outcome anyway. My ex went to a doc with a great reputation, but ended up with a wonk tit. They looked great in a bra, but not symmetrical at all when unsupported.


----------



## tacoma

Smartnstuff said:


> So I am 32 years old and well I AM GETTING BOOBS!
> 
> I have wanted them since I was 20 and now I think that I am finally ready to do this... So I think this is causing insecurity in the husband. He is saying that ppl are telling him that most women who get boobs end up in divorce.. I think that this is BS dont you guys?


Nope, not really.

If I had a dollar for every BS who came here stating that his WS began her cheating after the breast surgery I'd have 10-20 



> I don't see how boobs are the demise of a marriage. Unless the women is letting them all hang out right!


Nearly every female acquaintance I've had has shown me her surgeons handiwork in a high state of excitement after the surgery.
They've done this without my consent or desire to see them.
No way they would have ever done this in the pre surgery.
If a man had done a similar thing he'd be in the sex offenders list.

My wife has shown an interest in getting hers done.
I've told her she can do what she wants with her body but it's going to throw cold water on my attraction to her.

She doesn't bring it up anymore.


----------



## wilson

Boobs are an erogenous zone and something men find very sexual. If you get them bigger, then they will be more noticeable and more strangers are going to look at them and have sexual thoughts. Some of those strangers will be more inclined to approach you and hit on you, especially since you voluntarily made them bigger. The implication is that you enhanced your sexuality, so people will think you're more interested in being approached for sex.

Unless your husband is fully on board, don't get them. Not only does he sound worried about the extra attention you'll get, but they won't feel the same. Men often complain about the artificial feel of a boob job. So not only does he have other men to worry about, but his enjoyment of them may go down.

Small boobs are wonderful and some men find smaller boobs more erotic. There's no need to go bigger to conform to advertising images.


----------



## DoF

I wouldn't care about statistics of marriage failure to be honest.

I would care about the following:
- HEALTH RISK
- Cost
- Cost of maintenance and adjustments (we all know PS is a temporary bandaid)
- My wife's reasoning behind it (especially if I don't want it) 
- Why change who you are? 
- What's next after boobs (nose, stomach, face etc)? 
- How far will to go? 
- Did I say HEALTH RISK

I really fail to understand how or why people would actually pay for all of the above. 

Personally, unless we are talking some kind of damage to body, plastic surgery is a big no no and IMO completely stupid (sorry for such strong words). 

Mind you, I love women's breast and all.....but JUST natural.

We all know most plastic surgeries look WORSE within few years (and at times worse from the get go) and are a GREAT health risk to those that get it.

I would be strongly against my wife getting this sort of procedure. It would be a deal breaker in my marriage.


----------



## tacoma

wilson. said:


> Men often complain about the artificial feel of a boob job. So not only does he have other men to worry about, but his enjoyment of them may go down.
> 
> Small boobs are wonderful and some men find smaller boobs more erotic. There's no need to go bigger to conform to advertising images.


I'm one of those men.

I'll leap over a perfectly sculpted silicone C to get to a natural A every time.


----------



## Theseus

Before you all go criticizing the OP for wanting breast implants, keep in mind that not every woman who does this is some stripper or porn star going from a D to a DD cup. 

Some women are so flat-chested they don't fit into the top of their dresses very well and are extremely self-conscious when they wear swimsuits in public. 

I suspect the OP falls in that category, because she says she is "getting boobs", not "getting bigger boobs".


----------



## DoF

Theseus said:


> Before you all go criticizing the OP for wanting breast implants, keep in mind that not every woman who does this is some stripper or porn star going from a D to a DD cup.


Nothing to do with that.



Theseus said:


> Some women are so flat-chested they don't fit into the top of their dresses very well and are extremely self-conscious when they wear swimsuits in public.


so risk health and spend thousands to accomplish above? Sorry, not worth it/doesn't make sense.



Theseus said:


> I suspect the OP falls in that category, because she says she is "getting boobs", not "getting bigger boobs".


Accepting who you are and how you are is a BIG part of adulthood and maturity IMO.

If you can't, what will you do as you get older and ugly? Happens to everyone yet SO many people spend so much money and risk their lives trying to stop nature.

Impossible

And again, fake boobs look....fake/horrible......and need constant adjustments. I don't blame the doctors from the business perspective though. Great business case.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

WorkingOnMe said:


> Boob jobs are the first stepping stone to cheating. My prediction: you'll be divorced within 2 years. But look at the bright side, you'll have gotten a new rack out of the deal!


Pshaw! I know a woman whose fiance paid for hers. They've been married for 10 years and have 3 kids and are going strong. 

Breasts that are too big or too small for regular clothes are a pain! Too big and nothing fits over them, can't find a bathing suit to hold them, and other women think you are trying to get attention with them when honestly you aren't! I know - I'm past a DD these days!! I've said many times I'd like mine smaller. Knew a girl in high school who had 2 lbs taken off each of hers.

Women who are on the other side have similar problems. Bathing suits and dresses don't fit right and they probably feel as self conscious about not having much as others do about having too much.

In any case, this doesn't spell disaster. Go for it!


----------



## Thebes

I've had a boob job and I feel better about myself and have no intentions of offing myself. If I divorce my husband it will be because he is a cheater and treats me like crap and want the opportunity to be with someone that treats me right.

So I would say if these women divorced their husbands after a boob job they weren't happy with them to begin with.


----------



## tom67

WorkingOnMe said:


> Boob jobs are the first stepping stone to cheating. My prediction: you'll be divorced within 2 years. But look at the bright side, you'll have gotten a new rack out of the deal!


Personally I like real ones but to each their own.


----------



## tom67

Thebes said:


> I've had a boob job and I feel better about myself and have no intentions of offing myself. If I divorce my husband it will be because he is a cheater and treats me like crap and want the opportunity to be with someone that treats me right.
> 
> So I would say if these women divorced their husbands after a boob job they weren't happy with them to begin with.


Or just looking for greener pastures.


----------



## wilson

Theseus said:


> Some women are so flat-chested they don't fit into the top of their dresses very well and are extremely self-conscious when they wear swimsuits in public.


If this is the case, I think it would be better to go with padded bras or something. To be frank, when very flat chested women get boob jobs, I think it looks terrible. Since they don't have much to work with, it looks like two bowls stuck to their chest.

I find smaller boobs more erotic than larger ones. I don't find artificial ones erotic at all, regardless of their size. I often think less of women with (largish) boob jobs since I feel they are trying to gain an artificial advantage by exploiting their sexuality.


----------



## tom67

wilson said:


> If this is the case, I think it would be better to go with padded bras or something. To be frank, when very flat chested women get boob jobs, I think it looks terrible. Since they don't have much to work with, it looks like two bowls stuck to their chest.
> 
> I find smaller boobs more erotic than larger ones. I don't find artificial ones erotic at all, regardless of their size. I often think less of women with (largish) boob jobs since I feel they are trying to gain an artificial advantage by exploiting their sexuality.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## bbdad

My wife did the whole mommy make-over about 5 years ago..3 pregnancies can really do some damage to a body. She had/has body image issues. I figured I would be paying as much in therapy fees to deal with her body image issues as the surgery cost, so it was just a wash financially. 

There hasn't been any change in the relationship due to her getting the surgery done. She did have a better view of her body, but she likes to sabotage her fitness and weight control efforts so she has body image issues still.

I say go for it. If you have the means, and truly want to, then do it.


----------



## 45188

You want bigger boobs? Eat foods with more estrogen. Take phytoestrogen tablets (But careful, also has health risks like cancer, same as fake tits do) and if you're wearing a low shirt and want them to show up, use makeup. Contour them. *Shrugs* Good luck with whatever you choose, are you gonna do the butt thing next? A lot of my friends with fake boobs always do the butt thing too haha


----------



## Thound

Theseus said:


> Before you all go criticizing the OP for wanting breast implants, keep in mind that not every woman who does this is some stripper or porn star going from a D to a DD cup.
> 
> Some women are so flat-chested they don't fit into the top of their dresses very well and are extremely self-conscious when they wear swimsuits in public.
> 
> I suspect the OP falls in that category, because she says she is "getting boobs", not "getting bigger boobs".


Yes. You are correct.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thebes

tom67 said:


> Or just looking for greener pastures.


You can find greener pastures without getting a boob job. If they are looking for greener pastures then the pasture they were in is all worn out from taking care of too many cows.


----------



## bandit.45

You can have my moobs. I don't want them anymore.


----------



## northernlights

I think if you want them you should go for it. I'm super flat-chested too, so I totally understand wanting them. I'd get them if my husband wanted me to, but as far as I'm concerned, mine are great the way they are. Then again, I'm really uncomfortable with unwanted male attention. I'm more likely to wear a sports bra than a padded bra, for example, and just generally go as modest as possible. I hate being checked out. 

I think you should talk to a counselor before you go through with it. Make sure you understand your own motivations and are doing this for a good reason. Just my $0.02.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

So what about when the years of childbearing and nursing have ravaged a woman's body and her boobs look like that of an 80 year old woman at 40? If she wants a boob job and her hubby says well I don't want you to have one done (because it's gonna make him feel insecure though he doesn't admit that), is she supposed to sacrifice her own feelings of self consciousness in clothing and swim suits just so her H will feel secure?

Of all the women I know who've had it done (about 10), I'm the only one divorced. And he left me. Not the other way around. The rest of them continue to be happily married.


----------



## JCD

Most of the women I've seen who have gotten boob jobs were frigging GIDDY about it, and went wild showing off her new 'girls'.

Now, if one has poor or even semi relaxed boundaries, that can lead to trouble.

As a double bind, if HUBBY has trouble with your giddiness/pride, HE can bring more trouble into the marriage as he gets 'excessively jealous' (i.e. one bit more jealous than a woman wants)

And third, you are strapping a pair of porterhouses on your chest and walking into the lion's cage.

Not to say you are stupid, but some of these guys got GREAT game...and you just put out a 'I'm insecure and want attention' sign, whether this is true or not.

I personally like big boobs and applaud you for making the world a more beautiful place...but be careful.

Things like that should be used with care or someone might lose an eye.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

JCD said:


> Most of the women I've seen who have gotten boob jobs were frigging GIDDY about it, and went wild showing off her new 'girls'.
> 
> Now, if one has poor or even semi relaxed boundaries, that can lead to trouble.
> 
> As a double bind, if HUBBY has trouble with your giddiness/pride, HE can bring more trouble into the marriage as he gets 'excessively jealous' (i.e. one bit more jealous than a woman wants)
> 
> And third, you are strapping a pair of porterhouses on your chest and walking into the lion's cage.
> 
> Not to say you are stupid, but some of these guys got GREAT game...and you just put out a 'I'm insecure and want attention' sign, whether this is true or not.
> 
> I personally like big boobs and applaud you for making the world a more beautiful place...but be careful.
> 
> Things like that should be used with care or someone might lose an eye.


Who says a woman is choosing to have "big boobs?" My mother tried to talk me out of it before I had it done. The first thing she said to me when she saw me afterwords was "OH!! Those look normal!" Um yeah, I just wanted them put back where they belonged. I wasn't going for the stripper look.

All of the women I know who had it done look extremely natural and you definitely wouldn't know they had it done when they're dressed.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

And FTR, I've never seen any of my friend's boobs who had it done. Now my friend who had a mastectomy and reconstruction, she was willing to show anyone and everyone lol


----------



## Thunder7

Mrs. John Adams;7908794[B[B said:


> ]]If you want new boobs and it makes you feel better about yourself...get them[/B].[/B]I was going to get new boobs...and while my honey did not want me to..he supported my decision. When I decided not to get them...he was happy because he likes my boobs the way they are.
> 
> I know many many ladies who have new boobs...and not one of them regrets getting them.
> 
> If I could I would get everything redone...lol


Exactly! Wow. Lots of conclusion jumping going on here. I noticed my post was basically ignored. My wife's boob job was self esteem motivated. Putting things back in their rightful place, so to speak. It was totally her decision and I supported her fully, regardless of which way she chose to go.


----------



## johnAdams

You should do what you feel is best for you. Hopefully you have your husband's support. 

Mrs. JA looked into a boob job several years ago. I am very glad she opted not to get them. She has very lovely boobies. However, if she had decided to go forward and get them I would have supported her.

During the time frame that she was thinking about it, I think I saw more boobs than I ever have in my life. Women with boob jobs are proud of them and are not shy about showing them. Mrs. JA would get in a conversations with friends who had boob jobs and they would proudly show their boobs and say don't they look so natural.....uh no. But you have to smile and say they look very nice.:corkysm60::


----------



## Theseus

wilson said:


> If this is the case, I think it would be better to go with padded bras or something.


You can't wear a padded bra with a swimsuit. Some swimsuits have extra padding, but it's a pretty small amount. 



> _To be frank, when very flat chested women get boob jobs, I think it looks terrible. Since they don't have much to work with, it looks like two bowls stuck to their chest._


That is true in some cases, especially a long time ago. But breast implants are much better today, even compared to a few years ago. Depends on the quality you pay for too.


----------



## wilson

Thunder7 said:


> Exactly! Wow. Lots of conclusion jumping going on here. I noticed my post was basically ignored. My wife's boob job was self esteem motivated. Putting things back in their rightful place, so to speak. It was totally her decision and I supported her fully, regardless of which way she chose to go.


But that's not the OP's situation. Wanting to put them back where they were is not the same as getting a vanity breast enhancement. A reconstruction makes sense because it is returning her body to the shape it once had. The reasons for an enhancement are different.


----------



## Jung_admirer

We bear the scars of the life we have chosen to live. Certainly, you have every right to erase those scars. My only question is ... why would you want to?


----------



## DoF

Think long term.

Boob job = devastating effects on your LOOKS (that you are trying to improve), devastating on finances (you will be fixing it constantly) and again.....devastating effects on HEALTH.

Just a matter of time.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

Jung_admirer said:


> We bear the scars of the life we have chosen to live. Certainly, you have every right to erase those scars. My only question is ... why would you want to?



Says a man who's never carried, birthed or nursed any children. Because I don't want to look 80 when I'm only 40. For a multitude of other reasons that a man would never understand.


----------



## Anon Pink

Lawd I hate when the boob job threads pop up!

You want boobs, you have a good marriage, you've done your homework, shopped around for the best plastic surgeon, so get them!

I had bone cancer, had ribs removed and can no longer wear anything tight across my chest. I was 49 and had a lousy marriage and had wanted boobs forever. After I recovered, I wasn't going to take any excuse whatsoever and got my damn boobs! Went from being mildly unhappy with my deflated balloon hanging on my chest to being absolutely disgusted and embarrassed by how they appeared after they removed my ribs, muscle and breast tissue, to being absolutely elated!

Didn't cheat, didn't flash my tits (though am not opposed to the idea) and now have a much better marriage! 

Don't now why you'd even seek the advice of people on a marriage forum for such a personal decision anyway...

If you want them, get them!


----------



## Anon Pink

Jung_admirer said:


> We bear the scars of the life we have chosen to live. Certainly, you have every right to erase those scars. My only question is ... why would you want to?


Because not all scars signify a battle hard fought and won. Some scars signify a loss. To be sure, through every loss there is a gain, but the gain doesn't always outweigh the loss.


----------



## DoF

whattodoskidoo said:


> Says a man who's never carried, birthed or nursed any children. Because I don't want to look 80 when I'm only 40. For a multitude of other reasons that a man would never understand.


You CANNOT overcome NATURE. Anything you do is temporary and costly. Both to your wallet and especially your HEALTH.

In the end, nature WILL win regardless.

Not worth it, sorry

My wife has scars and her body has been devastated by birth/nursing etc.

Even though at times she feels like most women, I've really embraced her body over the years. It turns me on and I love her body MORE today than I did during teenage years. There is something about that sacrifice she made with her body that drives me towards her more and makes her more desirable/beautiful TO ME.

Heck I'm wondering if I will like her body as much if she losses few pounds/ gets in better shape (bit scared about that).

I guess I'm weird...


----------



## theroad

I have seen A cup actresses that were hot to start with before they got bigger racks.

All it did was make a hot woman with a hot woman with a bigger rack.

In real life I have seen average women that have gotten new racks.

Thing is with those average women were over weight and flabby before the rack job and were still over weight and flabby after the rack job.

This leads me to the conclusion that most women would be better off losing weight and hitting the gym and getting really toned up if they wanted to improve their appearance. Instead of getting a rack job.

Yes their are breasts that have been ravaged by time and child birth. So I am not saying no one should never get rack work done. Though for many it is the lazy choice that they take to improve their appearance.


----------



## ConanHub

OP. If your husband is on board and your marriage is solid, it should be fine. It won't necessarily fix your image issues, those are totally internal.

If your H doesn't support it, don't do it. It would cause a division between you.

My wife wanted them about ten years ago. I didn't like the idea. She has always been small but super athletic and even in middle age, is in better shape than many teens.

Last fall I caught her crying in the bathroom. She was just tired of not filling out swimsuits and dresses. After much conversation, we went for it. Surgery went fine, shop around, we found a great doctor. But seeing my wife incapacitated and recovering for an unnecessary surgery nearly killed me.

She has recovered well but months later, still hasn't gotten back to her previous athletic ability.

It also took a while for me to get use to her changed body in the bedroom. I felt like I had to learn her again and I was uncomfortable. A lot to consider. 

I wouldn't go for it again. Being in great shape, weather you get it or not, is a very good idea and a much better confidence booster . You will get attention from women and men that is unwanted.

A close friend of ours started giving my wife full frontal pressing hugs when I wasn't around. He is no longer our friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

This thread is pretty amusing on some levels, but there is an underlying truth that the OP needs to understand. And I think that's what a certain poster is trying to tell her.

I work out in a gym and at age 44 with 225 lbs solid muscle ,6' - 6" ,I have build a pretty decent body , low bodyfat ,without steroids. I get Lots of attention, the opposite sex checking me out and some even putting down direct moves. However it hasn't changed me because of a few things.
I'm in a pretty stable marriage, my wife also works out and gets the same attention , and I've always been accustomed to attention from women.

However , I've seen some guys my age get into the gym, hire trainers, work out either with or without steroids, they build great physiques and then they get divorced , because of infidelity and other problems.

The changes in their physical appearance simply amplified whatever underlying problems they had _before_ the gym.

I believe the same can be said of a boobjob.

Nothing is intrinsically wrong with it. Many moons ago I wanted my wife to get one because I thought she would love bigger boobs. She would hear nothing of it. She loved her perky B-Cups and wouldn't exchange them for anything in the world. 
No problem, I love them too.
We don't have kids so she's never been through nursing kids.

Interestingly enough, it is way cheaper to have it done down here or across in Venezuela than in the USA.

I guess what many are saying is that you should expect lots more attention from the opposite sex when you get a boobjob, but don't let it change you or affect your relationships negatively.


----------



## ConanHub

Yup. Mrs Conan always has been a class act and still is. She likes how she looks but has stated she wouldn't do it again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jung_admirer

Anon Pink said:


> Because not all scars signify a battle hard fought and won. Some scars signify a loss. To be sure, through every loss there is a gain, but the gain doesn't always outweigh the loss.


I was about to post a nasty response to the previous poster who quoted me suggesting male opinions are not needed. Thanks for your reply AP.


----------



## lisab0105

I want to get mine done too...but only because I have 2 kids and they are not the same as they once were...at all. Surgery or my DD's pointing more south as the years go by? Thanks, I'll take the surgery. Going in for my consult finally in a few weeks. 

I am not a cheater and my boobs sure as hell would never make a cheater.


----------



## lisab0105

Anon Pink said:


> Lawd I hate when the boob job threads pop up!
> 
> You want boobs, you have a good marriage, you've done your homework, shopped around for the best plastic surgeon, so get them!
> 
> I had bone cancer, had ribs removed and can no longer wear anything tight across my chest. I was 49 and had a lousy marriage and had wanted boobs forever. After I recovered, I wasn't going to take any excuse whatsoever and got my damn boobs! Went from being mildly unhappy with my deflated balloon hanging on my chest to being absolutely disgusted and embarrassed by how they appeared after they removed my ribs, muscle and breast tissue, to being absolutely elated!
> 
> Didn't cheat, didn't flash my tits (though am not opposed to the idea) and now have a much better marriage!
> 
> Don't now why you'd even seek the advice of people on a marriage forum for such a personal decision anyway...
> 
> If you want them, get them!


What a hard thing to go through, AP...I am sorry. I am glad you are better and have good boobs again


----------



## Thound

Wow AP! I didnt know you had bone cancer. Im so glad you beat it, and Im willing to bet there are many TAMers who are glad as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

Thank you Lisa and Thound.

My husband particularly likes when I jump into bed, take off my top and say 
"Aren't these the best tits ever!!!!"


----------



## Thunder7

Thound said:


> Wow AP! I didnt know you had bone cancer. Im so glad you beat it, and Im willing to bet there are many TAMers who are glad as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed. Congrats, AP! Bone cancer was the beginning of the end for my father. Very glad your road to recovery has been a successful one.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

Jung_admirer said:


> I was about to post a nasty response to the previous poster who quoted me suggesting male opinions are not needed. Thanks for your reply AP.



I never suggested male opinions weren't needed. Just that a male can never understand the total affects childbearing has on a woman. There are some things that going to the gym and getting back in shape aren't going to change. I've had 7 children. I'm still a size 3. I run, do yoga and lift weights. None of that is going to change the fact that my boobs have been through hell. 

It's frustrating to read so many generalizations about women who want boob jobs. The majority don't get stripper size boobs. The majority just want to wear a bathing suit or nice dress with confidence. It's easy to say well confidence is just a mental thing when you, as a man, have never been nor will ever go through the body changing trauma of childbirth!

I'm glad your wife is happy about herself and you're happy with her. That's wonderful! But it's a completely personal decision that usually has nothing to do with the man in a woman's life. Men shouldn't take this decision as a personal affront to them.


----------



## Anon Pink

Mrs. John Adams said:


> anon pink Girl...you so inspire me!!! Luv ya!


Back at chya babe! Where's my Frangelico?


----------



## lifeistooshort

I've got a lot of mixed feelings about this topic. My 40th birthday is next weekend, I have two sons that I've nursed, and certainly it doesn't help the body. Also, mens constant porn viewing where pretty much everything is under 20 and fake doesn't help either. Having said that, I really struggle with why we should voluntarily cut our bodies open. What is the purpose? To look better? For whom? Reconstructive surgery I totally get (more kudos Anon Pink for providing a nice upper cut to cancer). But why would you cut open your body unnecessarily?

In my case, I think I still look pretty good. Do I look like I did 20 years ago? No, but I'm in really good shape, have been running/racing since I was 15, and have natural 36 C's. Sure they are not quite as high as they used to be but they still get lots of looks. I have many good running girlfriends that have small breasts; kind of comes with the territory. It's actually a running joke that races are the only place I can go to feel like a playboy model because I'm the freak that runs pretty freaking fast with good size breasts, where most of the women that run as fast as me are smaller. I've had many comments asking if they're real and how they don't get how I'm as fast as I am with breasts as big as I have. C's aren't that big, but when you're around a bunch of A cups well.....BUT I do have some skin around the middle that I didn't have before kids. No amount of exercise can deal with this, and it's not that noticeable with clothes on. I have thought off and on about getting it fixed, but then I go back to the why should I cut my body open question.

One of my close girlfriends (A cup) had her boob job scheduled for her 40th birthday last year. She asked what I thought and I told her that I thought she looked fabulous (truth) but I wasn't going to speak out against it with my C's, so if that's what she wanted she should do it.....about 8 months before she was going to do it her sister got hers done. She ended up having to go back for a couple more surgeries thanks to complications and ended up having them removed, and my friend backed out. She realized that it just wasn't worth the risk.....and she does look fabulous with her A's as she's in fabulous shape (2 kids for her as well).

I guess if it's what you really want I'd say go for it, though there could be trouble if your husband is not on board. Just think long as hard about what you think it will accomplish; it's not going to fix self esteem problems and it's not going to give you a 20 year old body back. And eventually fake boobs will sag too. Weigh what you think you'll get against the risks as well; nobody ever thinks risks apply to them until something happens. 

Lot of luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Jung_admirer

whattodoskidoo said:


> I never suggested male opinions weren't needed. Just that a male can never understand the total affects childbearing has on a woman. There are some things that going to the gym and getting back in shape aren't going to change. I've had 7 children. I'm still a size 3. I run, do yoga and lift weights. None of that is going to change the fact that my boobs have been through hell.
> 
> It's frustrating to read so many generalizations about women who want boob jobs. The majority don't get stripper size boobs. The majority just want to wear a bathing suit or nice dress with confidence. It's easy to say well confidence is just a mental thing when you, as a man, have never been nor will ever go through the body changing trauma of childbirth!
> 
> I'm glad your wife is happy about herself and you're happy with her. That's wonderful! But it's a completely personal decision that usually has nothing to do with the man in a woman's life. Men shouldn't take this decision as a personal affront to them.


And here is my post ... asking nothing but a brief question.



Jung_admirer said:


> We bear the scars of the life we have chosen to live. Certainly, you have every right to erase those scars. My only question is ... why would you want to?


Did I misinterpret the sarcasm (contempt)?



whattodoskidoo said:


> Says a man who's never carried, birthed or nursed any children. Because I don't want to look 80 when I'm only 40. For a multitude of other reasons that a man would never understand.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

lifeistooshort said:


> I've got a lot of mixed feelings about this topic. My 40th birthday is next weekend, I have two sons that I've nursed, and certainly it doesn't help the body. Also, mens constant porn viewing where pretty much everything is under 20 and fake doesn't help either. Having said that, I really struggle with why we should voluntarily cut our bodies open. What is the purpose? To look better? For whom? Reconstructive surgery I totally get (more kudos Anon Pink for providing a nice upper cut to cancer). But why would you cut open your body unnecessarily?
> 
> In my case, I think I still look pretty good. Do I look like I did 20 years ago? No, but I'm in really good shape, have been running/racing since I was 15, and have natural 36 C's. Sure they are not quite as high as they used to be but they still get lots of looks. I have many good running girlfriends that have small breasts; kind of comes with the territory. It's actually a running joke that races are the only place I can go to feel like a playboy model because I'm the freak that runs pretty freaking fast with good size breasts, where most of the women that run as fast as me are smaller. I've had many comments asking if they're real and how they don't get how I'm as fast as I am with breasts as big as I have. C's aren't that big, but when you're around a bunch of A cups well.....BUT I do have some skin around the middle that I didn't have before kids. No amount of exercise can deal with this, and it's not that noticeable with clothes on. I have thought off and on about getting it fixed, but then I go back to the why should I cut my body open question.
> 
> One of my close girlfriends (A cup) had her boob job scheduled for her 40th birthday last year. She asked what I thought and I told her that I thought she looked fabulous (truth) but I wasn't going to speak out against it with my C's, so if that's what she wanted she should do it.....about 8 months before she was going to do it her sister got hers done. She ended up having to go back for a couple more surgeries thanks to complications and ended up having them removed, and my friend backed out. She realized that it just wasn't worth the risk.....and she does look fabulous with her A's as she's in fabulous shape (2 kids for her as well).
> 
> I guess if it's what you really want I'd say go for it, though there could be trouble if your husband is not on board. Just think long as hard about what you think it will accomplish; it's not going to fix self esteem problems and it's not going to give you a 20 year old body back. And eventually fake boobs will sag too. Weigh what you think you'll get against the risks as well; nobody ever thinks risks apply to them until something happens.
> 
> Lot of luck whatever you decide!


On this issue, you sound just like my wife. Now she's a little bigger busted, 34DD, but she's also a runner. She runs mostly 10k's but also a half here and there and also does triathlon. She's had 3 kids all by c section so yes there is some skin in the middle. You can't see it really when she has cloths on. But she won't wear a bikini even though I think she could easily pull it off. I think her body is hot at 5'6 135 lbs but she's very self conscious of the problem areas, namely the skin in the middle and breasts that are starting to sag. She's 44. She'd like to get a reduction and what they call a mommy makeover (a tummy tuck, breast lift and lipo).


----------



## whattodoskidoo

There's a big difference between small breasts and breasts that look like fried eggs laying on your chest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whattodoskidoo

Jung_admirer said:


> And here is my post ... asking nothing but a brief question.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I misinterpret the sarcasm (contempt)?


No contempt. Maybe a little sarcasm ;-). I just with men could see how this affects the average woman who would just like a little boost. Not anything dramatic and outrageous. Just to feel confident again. I think if they could see the benefits for the woman, maybe they wouldn't take it as a personal affront. 

If I'd been with a man who wanted me to have it done even though I didn't want to, I'd have said no. Absolutely not. It's my body. It's my self esteem. What I do or don't do, I do for me. Not to make a man like me more or less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort

whattodoskidoo said:


> There's a big difference between small breasts and breasts that look like fried eggs laying on your chest.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We're usually our own worst critics. Worth keeping in mind


----------



## whattodoskidoo

lifeistooshort said:


> We're usually our own worst critics. Worth keeping in mind


I completely agree but sometimes the facts are the facts ;-). I'm not going to get into a lot of personal intimate details on a public forum but the dr did say I was one of the worst cases he'd seen ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jung_admirer

whattodoskidoo said:


> No contempt. Maybe a little sarcasm ;-). I just with men could see how this affects the average woman who would just like a little boost. Not anything dramatic and outrageous. Just to feel confident again. I think if they could see the benefits for the woman, maybe they wouldn't take it as a personal affront.
> 
> If I'd been with a man who wanted me to have it done even though I didn't want to, I'd have said no. Absolutely not. It's my body. It's my self esteem. What I do or don't do, I do for me. Not to make a man like me more or less.


OK, no harm done. 
There was a very good thread discussing female self-objectification on TAM. I quoted this piece on that thread:
Do Women Want To Be Objectified? | Psychology Today

To the extent plastic surgery is an exercise in self-objectification, I think it's a bad idea. Reconstructive plastic surgery ... no argument there.

My wife said she may want plastic surgery one day. I'll likely have the same opinion, but the choice is hers to make.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

Jung_admirer said:


> OK, no harm done.
> There was a very good thread discussing female self-objectification on TAM. I quoted this piece on that thread:
> Do Women Want To Be Objectified? | Psychology Today
> 
> To the extent plastic surgery is an exercise in self-objectification, I think it's a bad idea. Reconstructive plastic surgery ... no argument there.
> 
> My wife said she may want plastic surgery one day. I'll likely have the same opinion, but the choice is hers to make.


And letting her make that choice FOR HER with your support will be one of the best things you could ever do for her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma

lisab0105 said:


> I want to get mine done too...but only because I have 2 kids and they are not the same as they once were...at all. Surgery or my DD's pointing more south as the years go by? Thanks, I'll take the surgery. Going in for my consult finally in a few weeks.
> 
> I am not a cheater and my boobs sure as hell would never make a cheater.


So you want to get your DD's even larger?

Or are you talking about a breast reduction?

To my mind they are entirely different topics due to the differing motivation for the surgery.

A women who wants a reduction/reconstruction for her own comfort and health is perfectly understandable to me and if my wife were in such a position I'd support her.

However I just can't get past the fact that most women get breast enhancement because of insecurities caused by our idiotic society.
Or pressure from the shallow self serving men in their lives.

Considering the health risks and expense of maintaining them I think a bit of counseling is a better value for the majority of the women that undergo the surgery.

Now I'm going to say something that may get me bashed by a few of the ladies here but honestly I don't think many of you see yourselves clearly and correctly due to the idiotic media portrayal of huge perky breasts.
In doing this I don't think you give the men in your lives enough credit.

I met my wife when she was 25 and a perky firm B cup.

At 42 she is a slightly pendulous C cup which I in all honestly find extremely sexually enticing.

She is physically different but still oh so sexy.

Not all men are interested in Pam Anderson for a sex partner.

Admittedly I am biased because of the women I have been with who did have the surgery.

There are very few things that chill the mood for me more than cupping a woman's breast in my hand only to grasp something that feels like it belongs more in the produce aisle at Publix than it does on my woman's torso.

The feeling of being with some masturbatory silicone love doll instills itself in my head and from that point I'm struggling to maintain interest.

"Does she feel that?"
"How can she feel that?"
"Is there any point in doing this if she can't feel it?"
"If I don't like it and she can't feel it why am I doing this?"

Right or wrong those are a few of the things that used to run through my head when there should have been nothing running through my head but red hot lust.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

tacoma said:


> So you want to get your DD's even larger?
> 
> Or are you talking about a breast reduction?
> 
> To my mind they are entirely different topics due to the differing motivation for the surgery.
> 
> A women who wants a reduction/reconstruction for her own comfort and health is perfectly understandable to me and if my wife were in such a position I'd support her.
> 
> However I just can't get past the fact that most women get breast enhancement because of insecurities caused by our idiotic society.
> Or pressure from the shallow self serving men in their lives.
> 
> Considering the health risks and expense of maintaining them I think a bit of counseling is a better value for the majority of the women that undergo the surgery.
> 
> Now I'm going to say something that may get me bashed by a few of the ladies here but honestly I don't think many of you see yourselves clearly and correctly due to the idiotic media portrayal of huge perky breasts.
> In doing this I don't think you give the men in your lives enough credit.
> 
> I met my wife when she was 25 and a perky firm B cup.
> 
> At 42 she is a slightly pendulous C cup which I in all honestly find extremely sexually enticing.
> 
> She is physically different but still oh so sexy.
> 
> Not all men are interested in Pam Anderson for a sex partner.
> 
> Admittedly I am biased because of the women I have been with who did have the surgery.
> 
> There are very few things that chill the mood for me more than cupping a woman's breast in my hand only to grasp something that feels like it belongs more in the produce aisle at Publix than it does on my woman's torso.
> 
> The feeling of being with some masturbatory silicone love doll instills itself in my head and from that point I'm struggling to maintain interest.
> 
> "Does she feel that?"
> "How can she feel that?"
> "Is there any point in doing this if she can't feel it?"
> "If I don't like it and she can't feel it why am I doing this?"
> 
> Right or wrong those are a few of the thing that used to run through my head when there should have been nothing running through my head but red hot lust.


Again with the assumption that the average woman wants Pam Anderson breast. That's just not what the average woman wants. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma

whattodoskidoo said:


> Again with the assumption that the average woman wants Pam Anderson breast. That's just not what the average woman wants. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That assumption is based on the dozen or so women I've personally know who threw those Pamela Anderson breasts uninvited in my face after the surgery.

That's all I have to go on.

Edit:

Re-read the OP.
It sure sounds like that's what she's talking about


----------



## JCD

Anon Pink said:


> Lawd I hate when the boob job threads pop up!
> 
> You want boobs, you have a good marriage, you've done your homework, shopped around for the best plastic surgeon, so get them!
> 
> I had bone cancer, had ribs removed and can no longer wear anything tight across my chest. I was 49 and had a lousy marriage and had wanted boobs forever. After I recovered, I wasn't going to take any excuse whatsoever and got my damn boobs! Went from being mildly unhappy with my deflated balloon hanging on my chest to being absolutely disgusted and embarrassed by how they appeared after they removed my ribs, muscle and breast tissue, to being absolutely elated!
> 
> Didn't cheat, didn't flash my tits (though am not opposed to the idea) and now have a much better marriage!
> 
> Don't now why you'd even seek the advice of people on a marriage forum for such a personal decision anyway...
> 
> If you want them, get them!


I agree with all you are saying...

And yet...

A lot of the women here are asserting that there is no way that a mere set of boobs will cause them to suddenly cheat.

I just recall all the incredibly sad and crying women who write here WAILING about how they cheated and they had no idea how it happened. None of them set out to cheat either.

Same with men. Something in the marriage changed...and...well...stuff just happened.

This is not to say boobs cause cheating. I would just caution some of the women to be a bit less dismissive about the possibilities. I would rather they get the boob job and be cautious than to do it blasé and come back in four months saying "I was flashing my boobs around and I did something REALLY stupid..."


----------



## Anon Pink

Having a body you're proud of, suddenly, does take some adjustment. For any woman and any reason, to go from disliking what you see in the mirror to suddenly loving what you see is a happy shock! Perhaps husband should be wanted that they should step things up after cosmetic surgery? Perhaps additional attention? To say to a person they shouldn't have cosmetic surgery because their new found confidence might cause a rift in the marriage isn't the answer.

Get the procedure if you have done your homework, know the risks and are ready for the change. Then make sure your marriage continues to meet your needs.


----------



## ConanHub

Thanks for sharing Anon. I am all for augmentation, or reduction in the case of being disfigured or unhealthy. Also, if a woman is just appalled at her breasts with good reason (flat, fried eggs). 

My wife is very small and petite. She had very small breasts but looked fantastic. So for us, it was all for her self esteem and wanting to fit clothes better. I was very happy with her in every way. Now that it is done, she does like how she looks and I enjoy her confidence boost in and out of the bedroom.

I think a lot of discussion needs to take place before a surgery like this to address all the concerns. A husband needs to communicate everything he is worries about and the wife needs to seriously consider what is being said.

Mrs. Conan and I went over everything 2 or 3 times just to make sure we were on the same page when it came "Tata" time.

When all is said and done, it eventually became a fun experience. I have always played with every part of her body but I think she enjoys breast play a lot more now. She gets in the mood a lot faster and easier than she use to because her confidence level is higher.

Just some pros.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

tacoma said:


> That assumption is based on the dozen or so women I've personally know who threw those Pamela Anderson breasts uninvited in my face after the surgery.
> 
> That's all I have to go on.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Re-read the OP.
> It sure sounds like that's what she's talking about



I'm sure our opinions are clouded by our experiences. Of all the women/friends I know who've had it done, none of them have pam anderson sized boobs and I've never seen any of them or seen them flashed to anyone else.


----------



## lifeistooshort

WorkingOnMe said:


> On this issue, you sound just like my wife. Now she's a little bigger busted, 34DD, but she's also a runner. She runs mostly 10k's but also a half here and there and also does triathlon. She's had 3 kids all by c section so yes there is some skin in the middle. You can't see it really when she has cloths on. But she won't wear a bikini even though I think she could easily pull it off. I think her body is hot at 5'6 135 lbs but she's very self conscious of the problem areas, namely the skin in the middle and breasts that are starting to sag. She's 44. She'd like to get a reduction and what they call a mommy makeover (a tummy tuck, breast lift and lipo).



I like 5k's and 10k's myself because I like to race fast, and I was an 800m and 1600 m runner in school. Those distances are more suited to my strengths, but I've done quite a few halves, 10 milers 15k's, 6 full marathons, a few tri's, and a half ironman. My kids were not c sections, I think those are even harder on the middle.

Sometimes I have to try to step back and look at myself objectively because it's easy to get wrapped up in little imperfections. Yet I find as I get older the less I care. It is empowering. 


The stuff your wife is talking about getting done is very invasive. Good luck with whatever she decides 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wtf2012

My ex wife got new boobs at 32. She was having an affair 6 months later.

I think cliches exist for a reason


----------



## staarz21

I have never cheated, I have implants, they aren't huge, and I cover them. Rarely is my cleavage showing. I wanted the confidence boost after kids. Unfortunately, they didn't keep H from cheating. Point is, do it for you if YOU want it for YOU. Don't do it for dude attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301

What's the matter with your old ones? Boobs are only as good as the woman whose attached to them so what's wrong with what you got?


----------



## northernlights

whattodoskidoo said:


> So what about when the years of childbearing and nursing have ravaged a woman's body and her boobs look like that of an 80 year old woman at 40?


I want to address this idea, and I'm not picking on you whattodoskidoo, but I wonder whatever made us believe that the hypothetical woman in question looks anything BUT like a typical 40-year-old woman. That is to say, why are we so quick to assume that 20 year old boobs are what's normal for 40, and that boobs that look 40 look "wrong." I'm fairly certain it's our photoshop culture driving false ideals.

It's similar to the idea that having surgery to return your body to its pre-child state is different from getting an enhancement just to enlarge your size. Either way, the body you have now is the body you have now, and changes to it are changes to it. If my tummy has always been saggy, is my tummy tuck more vain than that of the woman who's getting one to return to her pre-baby tummy? I don't think so. So I think the distinction between "first boobs" and "getting the old boobs back" is a false one.


----------



## CuddleBug

Smartnstuff said:


> So I am 32 years old and well I AM GETTING BOOBS!
> 
> I have wanted them since I was 20 and now I think that I am finally ready to do this... So I think this is causing insecurity in the husband. He is saying that ppl are telling him that most women who get boobs end up in divorce.. I think that this is BS dont you guys? I mean honestly if the marriage is in a bad path to begin with then this happens and the women starts feeling better about herself ya.. But its the same with weight loss and so forth. I don't see how boobs are the demise of a marriage. Unless the women is letting them all hang out right! I just wanted to know if any of you had this done and some advise on how to make him know I am here.



You are in your prime at 32 years old and now your sex drive should increase.

If you've always wanted a boob job, then I don't see any issues with it. As long as its healthy and professionally done, more power to you.

Let your hubby know, you've always wanted this done and imagine all the oiled breast jobs you will give him.....

Tell him, oiled breast jobs for you all the time!!

See how mad he will be after you get breast implants......


----------



## whattodoskidoo

No offense taken. . And honestly if my boobs had just been a little saggy and looked like 40 year old boobs, I probably would have been ok with that. ( my tummy bears the stretch marks of 7 kids but still tones well with exercise so I'm content with the way it is). But my boobs most definitely didn't look like 40 year old boobs. Like I said, don't wan to go into all the gorey details but I'm very pleased with my surgery and they still don't look like 20 year old boobs but are back up where boobs are supposed to be 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

northernlights said:


> I want to address this idea, and I'm not picking on you whattodoskidoo, but I wonder whatever made us believe that the hypothetical woman in question looks anything BUT like a typical 40-year-old woman. That is to say, why are we so quick to assume that 20 year old boobs are what's normal for 40, and that boobs that look 40 look "wrong." I'm fairly certain it's our photoshop culture driving false ideals.
> 
> It's similar to the idea that having surgery to return your body to its pre-child state is different from getting an enhancement just to enlarge your size. Either way, the body you have now is the body you have now, and changes to it are changes to it. If my tummy has always been saggy, is my tummy tuck more vain than that of the woman who's getting one to return to her pre-baby tummy? I don't think so. So I think the distinction between "first boobs" and "getting the old boobs back" is a false one.


:iagree:
I think a lot of these ideas inevitable come from the media. lots of people don't understand the power of the mass media over their psychological well being and by extension, their lives.
Not saying they are bad or good, but I think they deserve some serious contemplation before diving into.


----------



## Smartnstuff

Wow so many comments I was happy with most I have been reading! Honestly I am small b maybe large a 2 kids and they aren't horrible I just want to feel more feminine. I have wanted boobs since 7th grade lol. I just want to fit in a shirt cute nothing crazy..... I am terrified I will go to big i am thinking 375cc and I am terrified that will put me in a d I just wanna be a c! And my husband I think is scared cause his brother had a ex wife now divorced with fakers but she was also nuts period. And I honestly think that girls who 3 end a marriage cause they have new found attention is sad. And I also think the marriage sucked before hand. A boob job could be like weight loss, wearing makeup, perfume and so forth it's enhancing what you have to feel how you love. I will just have to be sure not to speak or come across in any way sexual cause I don't want my husband upset I think with the new change it will be new for us both we are in it together!


----------



## wise

What about weight loss and marriage? Your H is a very insecure guy and he does not trust you. It's like a man telling his wife to wear a sweater and ripped jeans to work so he can 'feel' comfertable that no guys will hit on you. Women who lose WEIGHT and their whole appearance changes are more likely to cheat than anything.

If guys aren't looking at breasts, then they are finding something else to look at.


----------



## Marriedand40

I am still surprised that nowadays people are still criticising women on this decision. It's nobody's business but theirs.

A women is allowed an ego boost if she wants. Ask any woman if they had the option of picking a breast size when they were growing up, almost any woman would want a C,D or DD.

If God didn't bless them, then who are we to judge them for surgery. I have better things to do. 

The only thing that gives boob jobs a bad name is when sleazy doctors give those emotionally troubled women numerous surgeries to go to a size FFF or bigger. That is beyond ludicrous.

But I don't look at Jenny McCarthy and say "fake boobs". I look at her and say nice boobs.

If the OP wants to get them done, then go for it. I only hope for any women that does this, do your research and make sure the doctor is licensed and look at his before and after pictures.

I wouldn't ask my wife to get them (she wouldn't since she is a 36C) but if she wanted to go bigger, i wouldn't talk her out of it either. It's her choice not mine.

I do find cleavage very, very beautiful and appealing.


----------



## DoF

Smartnstuff said:


> Wow so many comments I was happy with most I have been reading! Honestly I am small b maybe large a 2 kids and they aren't horrible I just want to feel more feminine. I have wanted boobs since 7th grade lol. I just want to fit in a shirt cute nothing crazy..... I am terrified I will go to big i am thinking 375cc and I am terrified that will put me in a d I just wanna be a c! And my husband I think is scared cause his brother had a ex wife now divorced with fakers but she was also nuts period. And I honestly think that girls who 3 end a marriage cause they have new found attention is sad. And I also think the marriage sucked before hand. A boob job could be like weight loss, wearing makeup, perfume and so forth it's enhancing what you have to feel how you love. I will just have to be sure not to speak or come across in any way sexual cause I don't want my husband upset I think with the new change it will be new for us both we are in it together!


You are still forgetting the whole HEALTH thing.

Is putting your health and TONS of future money towards surgeries worth all of the above?


----------



## Smartnstuff

Thank you for the responses. AND Health is always something in the back of my mind. I would be really embarrassed to have this done just to take them out because I am in a world of hurt. I am going back and forth in my head about this. But I will always wonder and want them. I also agree that people are so judgmental. I think that tons of marriages end for all sorts of reasons.... I think that because women want to enhance there beauty leads to divorce is re****! but of course as soon as ppl say oh boob job first thought is ohhhh you will get divorced and she will be flashing men and everyone. HONESTLY if that was my personality or any other women they would have been like that before hand.


----------



## happi_g_more2

Smartnstuff said:


> Thank you for the responses. AND Health is always something in the back of my mind. I would be really embarrassed to have this done just to take them out because I am in a world of hurt. I am going back and forth in my head about this. But I will always wonder and want them. I also agree that people are so judgmental. I think that tons of marriages end for all sorts of reasons.... I think that because women want to enhance there beauty leads to divorce is re****! but of course as soon as ppl say oh boob job first thought is ohhhh you will get divorced and she will be flashing men and everyone. HONESTLY if that was my personality or any other women they would have been like that before hand.



Boobs are expensive and have a high probability of on going maintenance (ie refreshes). I mean, since this is a marriage forum, I would say that unless you are super flush with cash, that money could be used to enhance your marriage instead of your boobs


----------



## Pepper123

Smartnstuff totally personal question -- but are you willing to share what size you are now? 

Me - I'm 5'2", size 2, 32B boobs... In a bra, they look great, but I miss the days that they were tight and perky. They are much saggier now than they used to be. I was a D when I was breastfeeding, which I did for 2 yrs. I am also a big runner, but when I am in tip top marathon shape I drop to an A cup. 

I'm just curious what you are going for... Is there correlation between boob jobs and cheating... maybe. But I think it is more of a moral character flaw than a boob issue. Some people are the want, want, want type... Never satisfied with their spouse or self, regardless what they have. Selfish... 

But then there are those that just want them because of many reasons already posted - self esteem, clothes fitting, post-childbirth / nursing issues... Which I think is fine. 

Get them if you want them... and give your H the courtesy of hearing his concerns, and reassuring him in any areas he seems uncomfortable or vulnerable.


----------



## OnTheRocks

Smartnstuff said:


> Thank you for the responses. AND Health is always something in the back of my mind. I would be really embarrassed to have this done just to take them out because I am in a world of hurt. I am going back and forth in my head about this. But I will always wonder and want them. I also agree that people are so judgmental. I think that tons of marriages end for all sorts of reasons.... I think that because women want to enhance there beauty leads to divorce is re****! but of course as soon as ppl say oh boob job first thought is ohhhh you will get divorced and she will be flashing men and everyone. HONESTLY if that was my personality or any other women they would have been like that before hand.


Nice. You make a post to ask specific questions about H's insecurity surrounding boob jobs, if they are statistically linked to divorce, etc., and then call people judgemental when they don't tell you what you want to hear. You sound pretty entitled already.


----------



## 6301

Marriedand40 said:


> I am still surprised that nowadays people are still criticising women on this decision. It's nobody's business but theirs.


 It is if she the one paying for them but if her husband is footing the bill............different story.


----------



## Anon Pink

6301 said:


> It is if she the one paying for them but if her husband is footing the bill............different story.


And if she is a SAHM? So a woman who doesn't have a paying job isn't allowed to have money spent on her?


----------



## COGypsy

Anon Pink said:


> And if she is a SAHM? So a woman who doesn't have a paying job isn't allowed to have money spent on her?


And probably if she does work, then she's taking resources from the family for her own nefarious wants and desires.

Reading this, I'm curious though. Is it _buying_ b00bs say a c-cup or larger that makes a woman into a lying, cheating wh0re or is it _having_ big b00bs that does it? I mean, if it's the latter I should probably come with a warning label or something... :rofl:


----------



## whattodoskidoo

DoF said:


> You are still forgetting the whole HEALTH thing.
> 
> Is putting your health and TONS of future money towards surgeries worth all of the above?



This isn't a given. A few of my friends had it done 20 and 30 years ago and have had no problems whatsoever. Everything still looks fine and they don't have any health problems. It's a risk to consider but not something that's a definite.


----------



## DazedHubby

I don't think there is anything wrong with getting bigger boobs, but what comes with the bigger boobs is usually what makes all the difference. Obviously, guys will look more because hey, guys like boobs right ?

if you are sincere about your reasoning, IE dresses will "fit" better, then yes, go for it.

just be careful of the extra attention that comes with it. That is what scares me !


----------



## staarz21

I am laughing at some of the responses. I have never caught a dude staring at my new boobs. Seriously, they just don't. Maybe it's because I don't let them all hang out. I don't know. I have a V-neck shirt on right now that shows NO cleavage (I took a pic, but wasn't sure if I could post it - It's just my shirt).

I got 425 cc silicone gel implants 2 years ago that made me a 34D. I am 5'6" and 123 lbs. I have gotten hit on like ZERO times since I've gotten boobs. 

Wanna know why?! Because I don't look at dudes like I want to be hit on. I keep next to my H and hold his hand. When I go somewhere without him, I keep my eyes to myself. This leaves no room for invitations. I guess I put my b*tch face on and I am good to go. 

This whole ordeal about she cheated because she got boobs is stupid. She was going to cheat anyway. It's a character (or lack there of) issue. Not a "I want to be able to wake up and not have to roll my boobs up into a bra" issue.


----------



## 6301

Anon Pink said:


> And if she is a SAHM? So a woman who doesn't have a paying job isn't allowed to have money spent on her?


 Sure, if the extra money is there and if his medical insurance covers it and he's all for it then hey go for the gusto and head on down to 'Boobies R Us" and have a ball but my question still wasn't answered by her and that was what was wrong with the ones she has now and how does her husband feel about it.


----------



## staarz21

If she's had kids...alot could be wrong like stretchmarks and saggy skin. It makes you feel like an 80 year old woman in a heartbeat. Pregnancy ruins your body in a lot of cases.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

staarz21 said:


> I am laughing at some of the responses. I have never caught a dude staring at my new boobs. Seriously, they just don't.
> 
> I got 425 cc silicone gel implants 2 years ago that made me a 34D. I am 5'6" and 123 lbs. I have gotten hit on like ZERO times since I've gotten boobs.
> 
> Wanna know why?! Because I don't look at dudes like I want to be hit on. I keep next to my H and hold his hand. When I go somewhere without him, I keep my eyes to myself. This leaves no room for invitations. I guess I put my b*tch face on and I am good to go.
> 
> This whole ordeal about she cheated because she got boobs is stupid. She was going to cheat anyway. It's a character (or lack there of) issue. Not a "I want to be able to wake up and not have to roll my boobs up into a bra" issue.


Roll my boobs up in a bra! I used to joke about that!

I do get stared at. When I worked it was very difficult. I can't wear a bra so these knockers were knocking. I wear a wife beater tank top as a bra but it doesn't prevent my nipples from sticking out! During the summer, nothing I can do about it except hope they enjoy the show.

I had 325cc in my right and 200 in my left. I take pictures of them all the time and send them to my H.




6301 said:


> Sure, if the extra money is there and if his medical insurance covers it and he's all for it then hey go for the gusto and head on down to 'Boobies R Us" and have a ball but my question still wasn't answered by her and that was what was wrong with the ones she has now and how does her husband feel about it.


So you're making a judgement call on what someone else can afford or where they should put their money? But I agree, it would be important for her husband to be on board. But if he's not on board, he hopefully has a better reason than "I don't want other guys looking at you." Cause that's just a lame reason and his insecurity and neediness will be what drives her away, not some new guy who likes her new boobs.


----------



## DoF

Stop caring about things you can't control, like other people's opinions etc.

It's probably the reason why you are even considering getting this SURGERY/procedure.

Accept yourself for who you are/how you are. 

Just me though


----------



## Jellybeans

Ok question for the boob job chicks... how often do you have to get new ones? Cause doesn't the saline go bad? My friend had some that started leaking and she was freaking out. And then she said she would have to replace them at 5 yrs. Like a car.


----------



## DoF

Jellybeans said:


> Ok question for the boob job chicks... how often do you have to get new ones? Cause doesn't the saline go bad? My friend had some that started leaking and she was freaking out. And then she said she would have to replace them at 5 yrs. Like a car.


That's the problem. Most women won't do the research and look into the effects it has LONG TERM. Everyone wants a quick solution.

In the long run, "PS Doctor" makes out pretty well. Constantly adjusting, fixing etc.

I will say it again:
PLASTIC SURGERY IS A TEMPORARY SOLUTION THAT REQUIRES CONSTANT ADJUSTMENT,MAINTENANCE AND LOTS OF MONEY...........AND PRESENTS GREAT RISK TO YOUR HEALTH/LIFE.

And of course once you get your boobs done, why not do nose, face etc etc

Once you get on that road.....it's no different than drug addiction. Just look at all the celebrates ruining their bodies.....

I still can't believe PS became norm and is done so often. It's sickening. But hey, more power to these doctors I guess.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

So much misinformation. No you don't have to replace them every 5 years. If you take care of them like the dr said (ie massage) they should last a lifetime with no problems. And no, it's nothing like drug addiction. I don't know a single woman who had a boob job who went on to keep having more procedures. I'm sure there are exceptions to both of these statements but that's what they are, exceptions. Not the norm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF

Look, surgery of ANY KIND should only be considered if there is a NEED from a health perspective. Even then, lot of people choose to NOT go under the knife due to risk associated with surgery vs health rewards from surgery.

To undergo MAJOR surgery when there is no need (and it's a want) is simply asinine IMO.

I'm sorry

There is TONS of risks/dangers associated with these procedures and lot of it is out there/easy to find and common knowledge.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

An emotional need is still a need. Yes there are risks and should be considered carefully. It's not to be done lightly. I completely agree! But there are hundreds of thousands of women who feel the risks are worth the benefit. And it really is something men can't possibly understand, no matter how hard they try!


----------



## whattodoskidoo

DoF said:


> Look, surgery of ANY KIND should only be considered if there is a NEED from a health perspective. Even then, lot of people choose to NOT go under the knife due to risk associated with surgery vs health rewards from surgery.
> 
> To undergo MAJOR surgery when there is no need (and it's a want) is simply asinine IMO.
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> There is TONS of risks/dangers associated with these procedures and lot of it is out there/easy to find and common knowledge.


What makes you think the women who get this done don't research and consider the risks? I researched it for 6 months before I decided to do it. It was something I'd thought on for 10 YEARS! I met with many surgeons and asked a LOT of questions, saw hundreds of before and after pics. What makes you think we all go into this uninformed of the risks?


----------



## Anon Pink

Jellybeans said:


> Ok question for the boob job chicks... how often do you have to get new ones? Cause doesn't the saline go bad? My friend had some that started leaking and she was freaking out. And then she said she would have to replace them at 5 yrs. Like a car.


When an implant ruptures or leaks, it is a simple office procedure to remove and replace it. Kind of like having wisdom teeth removed. Bit of sedation and lots of anesthetic. Implants actually have a low rate of rupture....contrary to anecdotal hysteria.

Hysteria such as this:




DoF said:


> That's the problem. Most women won't do the research and look into the effects it has LONG TERM. Everyone wants a quick solution.
> 
> In the long run, "PS Doctor" makes out pretty well. Constantly adjusting, fixing etc.
> 
> I will say it again:
> PLASTIC SURGERY IS A TEMPORARY SOLUTION THAT REQUIRES CONSTANT ADJUSTMENT,MAINTENANCE AND LOTS OF MONEY...........AND *PRESENTS GREAT RISK TO YOUR HEALTH/LIFE.*
> 
> And of course once you get your boobs done, why not do nose, face etc etc
> 
> Once you get on that road.....it's no different than drug addiction. Just look at all the celebrates ruining their bodies.....
> 
> I still can't believe PS became norm and is done so often. It's sickening. But hey, more power to these doctors I guess.


Stop shouting. We heard you the first 5 times.

Your information is isn't exactly accurate. The risk is actually minimal, not at all great. The risk of death is actually very very small, same for anyone who has elective surgery. But I'm not going to get into a posting match of who's links are more credible.

The cost to replace implants is less than half the cost of the original procedure. Patients are warned about this prior to placement of original implants. Patients are also wanted about potential bad outcomes, the most common of which is scar tissue that forms around the implant. The risk for capsular contraction can be minimized by regular breast massage.


----------



## DoF

I think we can all agree that ANY doctor that does this sort of procedure is in business to make money (correct?).

So this leads me to my next question. Is it doctor's incentive to make sure that you never come back and the procedure is for "lifetime"?

It's like any company selling you stuff. They don't want you to buy something and have it forever. They want you buying it over and over again.

I'm pretty sure that ANY business wants repeating business and will do whatever it takes to support that.

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## DoF

whattodoskidoo said:


> What makes you think the women who get this done don't research and consider the risks? I researched it for 6 months before I decided to do it. It was something I'd thought on for 10 YEARS! I met with many surgeons and asked a LOT of questions, saw hundreds of before and after pics. What makes you think we all go into this uninformed of the risks?


If that's the case, chances are you probably wouldn't have it done.



I'm sorry


----------



## whattodoskidoo

DoF said:


> If that's the case, chances are you probably wouldn't have it done.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry


Well I actually I did. I was armed with information and knowledge and knew what questions to ask. My surgeon DID tell me that if It took care of them, they should last a lifetime and I shouldn't ever have to come back. I'm sure he's in it for the money or at least likes the financial benefit of helping women. But there are sites where you can read reviews about the surgeons and if the reviews are bad (too many complications, etc) the surgeon wouldn't last long.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Jellybeans said:


> Ok question for the boob job chicks... how often do you have to get new ones? Cause doesn't the saline go bad? My friend had some that started leaking and she was freaking out. And then she said she would have to replace them at 5 yrs. Like a car.


There really is no set expiration date for implants.Some last a few years and some last more than a decade.I haven't had any issues with mine and they're coming up on the 10yr mark.

I got mine bc my ex husband told me my natural ones weren't sexy and that some nicely done implants would really up my hotness in his eyes.I was in my early twenties and eager to please him. I went under the knife and have regretted it since.Thankfully the dr was skilled so they look and feel natural, otherwise I'd be very depressed.

The plan originally was to get them removed then have a lift w/just my natural tissue in 2013.I decided to put it off til 2016 bc it's an awful lot of money to spend right now. 

If a woman asks me "should I get my boobs done?" I'm inclined to say no except for in extreme cases.


----------



## DoF

That all sounds good.

BUT if it was 10 years ago, I would take these reviews seriously. Now days? Reviews are completely useless as many companies are paying people to write them.

I would take those with a grain of salt to be honest.

These doctor make TONS of money and can easily pay to have people write great reviews. 

But if you decided to go with it, more power to you. Whatever floats that boat/makes you happy is what I say.

I will say that I would probably end my marriage if my wife was to proceed with something like this. :/


----------



## DoF

ScarletBegonias said:


> There really is no set expiration date for implants.Some last a few years and some last more than a decade.I haven't had any issues with mine and they're coming up on the 10yr mark.
> 
> I got mine bc my ex husband told me my natural ones weren't sexy and that some nicely done implants would really up my hotness in his eyes.I was in my early twenties and eager to please him. I went under the knife and have regretted it since.Thankfully the dr was skilled so they look and feel natural, otherwise I'd be very depressed.
> 
> The plan originally was to get them removed then have a lift w/just my natural tissue in 2013.I decided to put it off til 2016 bc it's an awful lot of money to spend right now.
> 
> If a woman asks me "should I get my boobs done?" I'm inclined to say no except for in extreme cases.


I'm sorry to hear. 

That's awful, I'm glad that man is an ex...he deserves to be.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DoF said:


> I'm sorry to hear.
> 
> That's awful, I'm glad that man is an ex...he deserves to be.


thanks.he doesn't get all the blame though.The choice to go through with it was ultimately mine.He didn't force me to do anything.


----------



## DoF

ScarletBegonias said:


> thanks.he doesn't get all the blame though.The choice to go through with it was ultimately mine.He didn't force me to do anything.


I know, sometimes we are blinded by love and do things for others.

Completely normal on your part. Sounds like you learned your lesson (and also didn't have to learn it the hard way....so far, which is good).

I think as we mature as people we see these things from a completely different perspective.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

DoF said:


> I know, sometimes we are blinded by love and do things for others.
> 
> Completely normal on your part. Sounds like you learned your lesson (and also didn't have to learn it the hard way....so far, which is good).
> 
> I think as we mature as people we see these things from a completely different perspective.


Yes we do. 20 years ago I would have told you there was no way I'd ever have elective surgery much less a boob job. That women who do that are only vain and don't consider the risks. Then I had 7 children. And realized you only get one shot at life and it's not a bad thing to go through it feeling as good as you can about yourself. And if a common, fairly safe elective surgery can help with that, then that's not a bad thing either. 

It's obvious you don't agree and that's fine. But I'll say it again, as a man you can't possibly understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF

whattodoskidoo said:


> Yes we do. 20 years ago I would have told you there was no way I'd ever have elective surgery much less a boob job. That women who do that are only vain and don't consider the risks. Then I had 7 children. And realized you only get one shot at life and it's not a bad thing to go through it feeling as good as you can about yourself. And if a common, fairly safe elective surgery can help with that, then that's not a bad thing either.
> 
> It's obvious you don't agree and that's fine. But I'll say it again, as a man you can't possibly understand.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please don't play the "man" card on me. We are all people and TO ME it's rather offensive. We are humans, and can/should be able to relate to ANY GENDER OR RACE.

So I won't agree with you on that last statement.

I agree with you on the 1st paragraph (to an extent).

All that is great, and I think it's important to be happy. I just don't believe that "outside" influence/things like plastic surgery will go a long way to accomplish that (long term) and it's simply a temporally solution (and costly one/unhealthy one).

The ONLY thing that dictates how you feel and your happiness is YOU. Happiness comes from within.....and although yes some external experiences/things can influence that greatly, I still think it starts from the person themselves.

No set of fake boobs will make you feel better/good if you can't feel good by yourself.

I'm sorry


----------



## ScarletBegonias

well,as much as I dislike having something artificial sitting on my chest,they are pretty damn spectacular looking  They definitely didn't harm my self esteem. My motives for getting them was what harmed my self esteem. 

I think if you're doing it for you and absolutely NO ONE else is involved then you're going to get the boost you need from it. Assuming you have no other issues with your body. "I feel fabulous bc I finally have the breasts I've always wanted! *tiny voice inside...now you need to do something about your ass.*" See? that's no good. lol


----------



## whattodoskidoo

Yes the "man" card is a valid one. As a woman, I would never understand the full extent of something like ED. I couldn't possibly. I could sympathize and know it must be something heartbreaking but I couldn't understand what it would do to a MAN because I'm not one. 

I agree with you about happiness. The years since my boob job have been the hardest years of my life but I'm happy because it comes from within. And my boob job has contributed to that in some ways. When we go to the lake or the pool, I'm out there playing in the water with my kids instead of sitting on the sidelines feeling self conscious because I couldn't find a bathing suit where my boobs would stay in the top instead of falling down to meet my belly button. I can actually find a bra that fits now and that's a very big deal for a woman! My boob job has made several areas of my life a lot more pleasant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301

Anon Pink said:


> So you're making a judgement call on what someone else can afford or where they should put their money? But I agree, it would be important for her husband to be on board. But if he's not on board, he hopefully has a better reason than "I don't want other guys looking at you." Cause that's just a lame reason and his insecurity and neediness will be what drives her away, not some new guy who likes her new boobs.


 I agree. What I meant about the money is and we don't know about their financial situation is can they afford it. Nothing more than that. 

As far as him being worried about some guy checking out her boobs, I'm old enough to make the claim that I've been there and done that and I'd bet the house that some guy has already checked out her boobs as they are now while she's out and about and no doubt when she passed the guy, he turned his head and checked out her butt as well. 

The only way she's going to get "the looks" is if she goes out and gets a boob job that looks like two basketballs growing off her chest. Then...............be prepared.


----------



## DoF

whattodoskidoo said:


> Yes the "man" card is a valid one. As a woman, I would never understand the full extent of something like ED. I couldn't possibly. I could sympathize and know it must be something heartbreaking but I couldn't understand what it would do to a MAN because I'm not one.
> 
> I agree with you about happiness. The years since my boob job have been the hardest years of my life but I'm happy because it comes from within. And my boob job has contributed to that in some ways. When we go to the lake or the pool, I'm out there playing in the water with my kids instead of sitting on the sidelines feeling self conscious because I couldn't find a bathing suit where my boobs would stay in the top instead of falling down to meet my belly button. I can actually find a bra that fits now and that's a very big deal for a woman! My boob job has made several areas of my life a lot more pleasant.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


IMO all of this is completely normal/natural.

Thank our ****ty society for this. We are lead to believe that you have to be certain way etc and we try so hard to satisfy that invisible expectation etc.

Over the years I've learned that I went to SO much complete BS in my life to try to give off certain image/satisfy other people vs myself.

I simply got to a point where I just don't give a **** what anyone thinks anymore. I only care about opinion of those that mean something in my life. And I've been lucky enough to have people that love me/accept me for who I am.

I still struggle with this at times......but getting better.

I'm also more "anti society" then I have ever been.....everything in our media/society seems to be completely backwards.

Then we wonder why we end up with these results.....


----------



## DoF

ScarletBegonias said:


> well,as much as I dislike having something artificial sitting on my chest,they are pretty damn spectacular looking  They definitely didn't harm my self esteem. My motives for getting them was what harmed my self esteem.
> 
> I think if you're doing it for you and absolutely NO ONE else is involved then you're going to get the boost you need from it. Assuming you have no other issues with your body. "I feel fabulous bc I finally have the breasts I've always wanted! *tiny voice inside...now you need to do something about your ass.*" See? that's no good. lol


All of this is completely normal IMO. I can relate to it all.

One of the reasons for my strong opinion/advice on this is because I know myself TOO WELL. And I know many others out there are just like me.

Once I step into something, head down a certain path......I seem to lose control of myself and go all out. 

I figure it's a human trait.....or I'm just completely F'ed up.


----------



## whattodoskidoo

DoF said:


> All of this is completely normal IMO. I can relate to it all.
> 
> One of the reasons for my strong opinion/advice on this is because I know myself TOO WELL. And I know many others out there are just like me.
> 
> Once I step into something, head down a certain path......I seem to lose control of myself and go all out.
> 
> I figure it's a human trait.....or I'm just completely F'ed up.


Yeah not everyone's like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staarz21

I researched before I got mine. It was a huge decision. I knew that I would need to replace them and that really didn't stop me from getting them. I knew the risks I would be taking too. I get one life. I am 30 and my boobs looked like I was 75. It was gross and I did not feel sexy at all. We can afford it. It made me happy. I will do it again in 8 years or so when I need to. I don't care that it's temporary. Maybe when I'm 68, I'll have them taken out and look like a 68 year old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smartnstuff

OK! so yes I AM WORKING FULL TIME! I am not saying here honey buy me boobs get me that hot bod and I AM OUT! peace! 

Thats RE****! I a doing this cause I am a small B cup 5'5" tall 32 years old and losing fullness I had. I want to be a C cup full once again and feel like I am once again a women! and I want to spice things up in the bedroom with my husband. I am only doing 350cc and they insert 375cc because its behind the muscle.. this is NOT a dolly or baywatch boob job. Just enhance what I have job.

Like I said its like a women that wears makeup does her hair or buys clothing to look good.. you think that they are all cheaters? Because they are just trying to attract the opposite sex? Or for themselves? is it once you get married remove the makeup don't to your hair and wear a baggy T-shirt and lose fitting jeans please... HELL NO. Same with losing weight and so forth. and for the ppl MEN AND WOMEN that have any altering surgery and leave or cheat after I am sorry but they were thinking of doing that before hand...


----------



## wilson

There's a difference between getting PS to fix a defect versus to change how you look. Getting a cleft lip fixed is one thing. Getting your lips done so that they look like a celebrity is something else. If people look at you and think something is a defect, then it's okay to fix that. But B boobs are not a defect. They are great for what they are.

It's one thing to fix boobs which hang down like oranges stuffed in socks. But it's another to take perfectly fine boobs and enhance them to adhere to some artificial standard.

You seem to just be looking for affirmation of your decision. However, I think you will look worse with a boob job. Especially if you work out, the boob job will stand out more. A 30-year-old doesn't have the perky boobs of a 20-year-old. Even if it's a perfect surgery, they'll still look artificial because they won't look like boobs appropriate for your age. 

I see fit women at my gym all the time. The women with small, natural boobs look quite fantastic. The women with boob jobs look odd to me. They don't look realistic since they sit high, are too round, and are much too perky. Instead of thinking "those are nice boobs", I think "those are fake".


----------



## staarz21

wilson said:


> ...
> You seem to just be looking for affirmation of your decision. However, I think you will look worse with a boob job. Especially if you work out, the boob job will stand out more. A 30-year-old doesn't have the perky boobs of a 20-year-old. Even if it's a perfect surgery, they'll still look artificial because they won't look like boobs appropriate for your age.
> 
> I see fit women at my gym all the time. The women with small, natural boobs look quite fantastic. The women with boob jobs look odd to me. They don't look realistic since they sit high, are too round, and are much too perky. Instead of thinking "those are nice boobs", I think "those are fake".


My boobs don't do that. I think women who have those went too big. Maybe their surgeon didn't explain how it works. It goes something like this:

The implants sit under the muscle (mine do anyway). You have a certain amount of natural breast tissue. That natural breast tissue will determine how the implants look and feel. If you use a small implant, you have all of your natural breast tissue in front if the implant to make them look and feel natural. 

If you go too big on your implant, that breast tissue stretches out. Once it stretches as far as it can, the implant starts to show more and you can definitely feel it more. That's why you need to be at the weight you want to be at (try not to lose or gain too much). That fatty tissue is what is going to help you feel and look real.

My fake boobies bounce and jiggle. They even sway somewhat when I am bent over without a bra on. My natural breasts moved the same way (well, after I had kids that didn't sway, it was more like a big swing). Saying that implants will make someone look worst is not necessary. You don't know what she looks like now.

Honestly, I wish that men had to deal with something like this. It's easy to say you don't need to fix this or that when men stay pretty put together. They don't get pregnant. They don't end up with loose, saggy skin (unless a major weight loss happens), They don't even really get cellulite. How can you know how she feels with her breasts sagging now? It's a sensitive issue for women. 

Is it for all women? No way. Some women look at themselves and they see bad when it's not there. Some of us just want to be attractive again like we used to be. Some of us need to fix some major damage. It really depends on the woman.


----------



## staarz21

wilson said:


> ...
> 
> Especially if you work out, the boob job will stand out more. A 30-year-old doesn't have the perky boobs of a 20-year-old. Even if it's a perfect surgery, they'll still look artificial because they won't look like boobs appropriate for your age.
> .


I wanted to address this statement separately. What are 30 year old boobs supposed to look like - age appropriate wise I mean. If I didn't have kids, I am sure my boobs would still be just fine at 30 - still perky. 

30 year old boobs with kids...not so perky. So, again. It depends on the woman.


----------



## DoF

whattodoskidoo said:


> Yeah not everyone's like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's correct, not everyone, but many.

At times you just don't know how you will be/react once you head down a certain path.

We can't predict our future unfortunately. But we do know one thing. If you are not happy with your breasts in the 20s or 30s, you are in for a complete SHOCK when 40s/50s and 60s hit.

Having options to defeat nature can be a dangerous thing....and costly.


----------



## DoF

Smartnstuff said:


> OK! so yes I AM WORKING FULL TIME! I am not saying here honey buy me boobs get me that hot bod and I AM OUT! peace!
> 
> Thats RE****! I a doing this cause I am a small B cup 5'5" tall 32 years old and losing fullness I had. I want to be a C cup full once again and feel like I am once again a women! and I want to spice things up in the bedroom with my husband. I am only doing 350cc and they insert 375cc because its behind the muscle.. this is NOT a dolly or baywatch boob job. Just enhance what I have job.


May I suggest watching this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohbv6haI1aQ

If you don't want to see the whole thing at least start around 1:30......"as you get older your options/looks start running out REALLY fast"

Get used it, it's life.


----------



## P51Geo1980

My opinion: breast enhancements are pretty safe. If you don't want implants you can also speak with a plastic surgeon about an autologous fat transplant (they'll take fat from one part of your body and put it in your breasts). You don't need to defend your decision to people here, at all. The only person who's opinion should matter is your husband's, but at the end of the day it IS your body, not his. If you will feel more confident and feminine with them, go for it and don't pay any attention to the nay sayers here. Many people are responding through the glasses of infidelity and what they've read on other online discussion boards instead of rationally. In the end I'm sure your husband will have nothing to complain about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wilson

staarz21 said:


> Honestly, I wish that men had to deal with something like this. It's easy to say you don't need to fix this or that when men stay pretty put together.


A similar thing for men would be losing their hair. Many men try different things to regain the hair of their youth. But many solutions don't look very good and make the guy look even worse (comb overs, wigs, bad hair transplants). However, a really good hair transplant can be virtually undetectable. I don't know that you can say the same thing about a boob job. No matter how good it is, there will always be some noticeable difference--either visual and/or feel.

I think it is harder for women to age because they are bombarded with messages that they need to look, act, and dress a certain way. Men don't get it to quite the same degree. A man doesn't get judged on his appearance nearly as much. Even a woman's closest friends may be very critical of how she looks. So I'm sure it's harder to be a woman and resist all those message about how she should change her look.


----------



## theroad

Anon Pink said:


> And if she is a SAHM? So a woman who doesn't have a paying job isn't allowed to have money spent on her?


Damn right. Barefoot and chained to the stove.


----------



## FizzBomb

If you want a new set of t!ts, get a new set of t!ts, OP.

I personally cant countenance getting implants because I would look down at my chest and 'see' and know I've got two plastic bags full of foreign matter sitting in there.

I come from a small breasted family. I love my lovely round B cups. But then I'm not you. I would likely feel differently if I had breasts that looked like long socks with a marble in each one.

A family member had hers done and they got scar tissue enscapulation, one folded and leaked. They had to be replaced once she had the funds. She wanted to get rid of them completely but was told there would a hollow or space where the implants had been and the result wouldn't be aesthetically pleasing. She seems to be happy with her new set but I think they look a bit saggy and make her look fatter than what she actually is.


----------



## Anonymous07

Theseus said:


> Before you all go criticizing the OP for wanting breast implants, keep in mind that not every woman who does this is some stripper or porn star going from a D to a DD cup.
> 
> Some women are so flat-chested they don't fit into the top of their dresses very well and are extremely self-conscious when they wear swimsuits in public.
> 
> I suspect the OP falls in that category, because she says she is "getting boobs", not "getting bigger boobs".


I'm sorry, but this is Bull Sh!t. I have small boobs and with breastfeeding, they are now more flat/pan cake like(not so hot looking :rofl, BUT it has never bothered me. I like my body the way it is, small boobs and all. 

It's all about a woman's self-esteem. If she is comfortable in her own skin, she won't feel the need to put herself through surgery(risky and painful). The money for breast implants can be better spent on many other things, in my opinion.

I think it's great to want to look and feel your best, but surgery isn't the answer. Work out, eat right, dress up, and so on... surgery? no. Even with implants, your breast will sag more as you age(not so full looking), so OP why not look at the root of your problem? Are you afraid of aging?


----------



## P51Geo1980

Anonymous07 said:


> I think it's great to want to look and feel your best, but surgery isn't the answer. Work out, eat right, dress up, and so on... surgery? no. Even with implants, your breast will sag more as you age(not so full looking), so OP why not look at the root of your problem? Are you afraid of aging?


This is a very simplistic answer. Surgery may not be the answer for *you*, but for OP it is and you cannot make that decision for her. PERIOD.


----------



## DoF

Anonymous07 said:


> I'm sorry, but this is Bull Sh!t. I have small boobs and with breastfeeding, they are now more flat/pan cake like(not so hot looking :rofl, BUT it has never bothered me. I like my body the way it is, small boobs and all.
> 
> It's all about a woman's self-esteem. If she is comfortable in her own skin, she won't feel the need to put herself through surgery(risky and painful). The money for breast implants can be better spent on many other things, in my opinion.
> 
> I think it's great to want to look and feel your best, but surgery isn't the answer. Work out, eat right, dress up, and so on... surgery? no. Even with implants, your breast will sag more as you age(not so full looking), so OP why not look at the root of your problem? Are you afraid of aging?


Well put

IMO part of maturity is accepting yourself for who you are and cherish/love yourself AS IS.


----------



## Wolf1974

P51Geo1980 said:


> This is a very simplistic answer. Surgery may not be the answer for *you*, but for OP it is and you cannot make that decision for her. PERIOD.


:iagree:


I agree, who is anyone to tell another person what they should and should not do with their own body.... Ridiculous. A spouse may have a say but a final determination no


----------



## Anonymous07

P51Geo1980 said:


> This is a very simplistic answer. Surgery may not be the answer for *you*, but for OP it is and you cannot make that decision for her. PERIOD.


She can very well have surgery, no one is stopping her, BUT it's not going to fix her issues with her body. That is a self-esteem issue. Those who feel the need to put their body through surgery to feel better about themselves have other problems. Her body may change, but unless she changes her views, it won't do anything for her. That is just a reality of life. 

Surgery isn't fun. I've been through more surgeries than I can count(congenital birth defect) and would never choose to put myself through surgery to "look better". There is always a risk with any procedure(a simple 'clean up' surgery I had almost killed me), so is it really worth it to have bigger boobs? Recovery is annoying and then they will have to be redone as the person ages, since it will not stay as they are done now forever. What's the point. If a person truly learns to love their body, they wouldn't feel the need to put themselves through something like this.


----------



## DoF

Anonymous07 said:


> She can very well have surgery, no one is stopping her, BUT it's not going to fix her issues with her body. That is a self-esteem issue. Those who feel the need to put their body through surgery to feel better about themselves have other problems. Her body may change, but unless she changes her views, it won't do anything for her. That is just a reality of life.


This is exactly what I have been trying to communicate to OP but perhaps I didn't do it as well as you here.

IMO, there is MUCH deeper issues with OP then just what's on the surface.



Anonymous07 said:


> Surgery isn't fun. I've been through more surgeries than I can count(congenital birth defect) and would never choose to put myself through surgery to "look better". There is always a risk with any procedure(a simple 'clean up' surgery I had almost killed me), so is it really worth it to have bigger boobs? Recovery is annoying and then they will have to be redone as the person ages, since it will not stay as they are done now forever. What's the point. If a person truly learns to love their body, they wouldn't feel the need to put themselves through something like this.


And to top things off, we all know that boobs is just a beginning. If you don't love your boobs and it's SO important that you will go under a knife to "satisfy yourself"....there is about 100 of other things that are not so perfect either.

What will the person do with those?

Not smart.

I just don't believe in going around NATURE. Fighting it is just......never mind, don't want to offend people.

It's just crazy that this industry even exists. And to think that people are getting rich too.....just blows my mind.

How sad


----------



## Sami72

As I haven't read all replies, I'll just give it from my opinion. My wife had a boob job after having the last of our children, she was very self conscious about how she looked, wasn't comfortable in the clothes she wore etc, and even hid herself from me, even though I assured her that she looked amazing. 
So after her op she's just the same person, doesn't wear revealing clothes and just feels better in herself. So I suppose the question is, are you getting them for the right reason? If it's a confidence thing like my OH or because of drastic weight loss then fine, if it's to show off and flaunt then be careful. I've heard stories of women who have shown them off, quite literally after having them done, and this leads to trouble. Whatever you decide I hope it goes well, and that u and your OH both get to enjoy them for many years.


----------



## wilson

Saw this recently from The Onion (a satire site):

Increasing Number Of Men Pressured To Accept Realistic Standards Of Female Beauty


> ... men are faced with “inescapable” displays of average-sized women, women who are representatively diverse in terms of race and ethnicity, and women who are not professional models. According to one recent study, the average man sees photographs of women *without digitally exaggerated bust-to-waist ratios * dozens of times per day on TV, billboards, and the sides of buses, which the findings suggest has a demoralizing effect on the male psyche and has been shown to negatively influence men’s self-esteem and mood the more often they view such images.


It's a bit ironic how there's so much support for boob jobs in this thread, but in a porn thread there will be many arguments saying how porn creates unrealistic expectations in men of women's bodies.


----------

